# Welchen Kühler für 5950X?



## Kenny- (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eventuell einen 5950X kaufen, aber bin mir sehr unsicher welchen Kühler ich nehmen soll.
Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen dem Dark Rock 4/Pro, Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black oder einer AIO...

Für ein Gehäuse habe ich mich auch noch nicht entschieden, was die Entscheidung nicht einfacher macht.
Ich würde gerne Erfahrungen von anderen 5950X Besitzern hören.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## Schori (1. Juli 2021)

Im grunde reicht da sogar ein Mugen 5 o.ä., der Ryzen hat nur eine TDP von 105W.


----------



## Noel1987 (1. Juli 2021)

Nimm das was dir preislich und optisch zusagt 
Tun sich alle nicht viel


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Juli 2021)

Der 5950X ist vergleichsweise leicht zu kühlen.
Lies' doch mal diesen 2-seitigen Artikel von Computerbase, dort wird der 5950X mit verschiedenen Kühlern getestet.
Ein guter Kühler holt ein paar MHz Leistung raus.
Mit 'nem guten Luftkühler machst du nix verkehrt.
Mit hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen ist 'ne AiO stärker, aber sehr (für meinen Geschmack zu) laut.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den  Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black und kann den uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Er ist aber gewaltig, sauteuer und eigentlich too much, selbst der 5950X friert dann.
Bei meinem letzten Build für jemanden habe ich den schon oben erwähnten Mugen 5 auf einen 5950x gesetzt und würde dies als ausgewogen bezeichnen.
Im Value Bereich und Blinke-RGB geht z. B. auch der mit 130 abarbeitbaren TDP:





						Jonsbo CR-1400 CPU-Kühler, ARGB - 92mm, schwarz
					

Kompakter CPU-Kühler von Jonsbo, integrierte digital adressierbare RGB-Beleuchtung, ein 92-mm-PWM-Lüfter mit ARGB-LEDs, TDP von 130 Watt, hohe Kompatibilität zu Intel- und AMD-Sockeln, Schwarz-Silber




					www.caseking.de
				



Ist aber ein bisschen lauter als die Normaloempfehlungen.


----------



## LFAManu (5. Juli 2021)

Baue mir aktuell auch ein neues System mit dem 5950X. Nachdem ich zuerst mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mir ein komplett customwassergekühltes System zu bauen, habe ich mich jetzt doch wieder für eine Luftkühlung und ein gutes Airflow-Gehäuse entschieden. 

Auf den Ryzen kommt jetzt auch der Noctua-D15 chromax.Black. Der dürfte tatsächlich besser kühlen, als jede 0815 AIO, zumal der 5950X paradoxerweise sowieso bessere Temps hat, als seine "heißeren" kleinen Brüder.


----------



## Kenny- (8. Juli 2021)

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für den Dark Rock 4 Pro entscheiden, da ich letzte Woche einen Freund seinen PC zusammengebaut habe und dieser einen 5900x hat und im Stresstest wurde die CPU nicht wärmer als 71 Grad.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2021)

Kenny- schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für den Dark Rock 4 Pro entscheiden, da ich letzte Woche einen Freund seinen PC zusammengebaut habe und dieser einen 5900x hat und im Stresstest wurde die CPU nicht wärmer als 71 Grad.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Der Dark rock Pro 4 ist ein sehr guter Kühler und der reicht problemlos für den 16 Kerner.


----------



## LFAManu (9. Juli 2021)

Kenny- schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für den Dark Rock 4 Pro entscheiden, da ich letzte Woche einen Freund seinen PC zusammengebaut habe und dieser einen 5900x hat und im Stresstest wurde die CPU nicht wärmer als 71 Grad.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Auch ein sehr guter Kühler! In etwa auf dem Niveau des Noctua. 
Hatte früher mal einen kleineren Dark Rock 3, fand nur leider die Montage bei be quiet damals sehr umständlich, da brauchte ich zwei Hände mehr. 
Weiß nicht, ob die mittlerweile etwas an der Handhabung optimiert haben.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2021)

LFAManu schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob die mittlerweile etwas an der Handhabung optimiert haben.


das ist schon besser geworden und der mitgelieferte Schraubendreher ist klasse.


----------

